# The Spring Thing 5.4.2007



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Through of series of small unfortunate incidents I haven't been out as much I like to these past few weeks, hence not many reports. But enough about that.... 


Got out with Andy(catchusome) for a little night trip. We did manage a couple snooks and reds but overall the bite was slow. We used jigs casting to points and passes.

I got out with Colby as he push poles me around the flats. It was low incoming and we were casting to potholes and sight casting to snooks and reds. It was pretty cool we manage snooks and reds but they were on the small side.

Ladyfish54 and I went to wet a line last week. We worked mullet schools until the yet another trolling motor died on me. To fix this problem we got out waded bear footed and got on a pretty good bite as the sun sets. Using exude darts and ended up with 2 nice snooks, 1 jack and 6 reds.. the bite lasted about 1 hour. Short trip but it was good day .. no bugs.. nice sea breeze.











I got out with Heywood for a few hours and manage a nice redfish on Mirrordine. We had a hard time finding the mullet and It was a tough day. We did see lots of snooks on the flats that day but they weren't chewing.










I picked up a new ride last week. A 17' Flats boat I had to drive to St. Augustine to pick up. This boat should extend my range and add variety to my fishing.










I had and unsuccessful bone fish trip with Marcel who was cool enough to get out with me on short notice. Not much wind and great conditions, but there wasn't much bones to be found.

Yesterday we got on a good top water bite with trout. The bait was everywhere. I used a new combo rig yesterday. I tied a fly at the end of top water and 50% of the time the fish bit the fly. The bite was steady until about 10am then it shut down. Full moon? Who knows. The best catch of the day was Wayne's 28" trout. The water was just glass yesterday. With the light east wind in the am and 92 degrees, I could definitely feel summer around the corner.











Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-UaovBvltI


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

nice report! What kind of boat did you pick up? Im still going to come down there real soon and fish with you, if you're up for it!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good stuff as always. Your videos are begining to look very professional.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Fantastic video Sam. Very professional. Thanks for sharing. That was some beautiful looking water you were fishing in the first daylight clip. Did not know the waters in lower Tampa Bay could be so perfect. I am used to fishing the "coffee" colored waters of upper Tampa Bay.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

ABS

After reading your posts for the last year or so....I feel like I knew you when.....

Great stuff!


----------

